# How To Configure Yahoo Mail In  MS Outlook 2000



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 27, 2005)

Plz tell me in detail how to configure yahoo mail to wrk in ms outlook 2000..............


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Jan 27, 2005)

*Yahoo in outlook*

I htink free yahoo users cannot use i twoth outlook express!!!
But u can use gmail and hotmail .


----------



## adit_sen (Jan 27, 2005)

well. u can actually manage to get free POP access thru yahoo. 
just  follow the simple steps. 
in mail options, edit your personal information. change your location to united states. then in the mail options again, choose 'pop access and mail forwarding'. then choose to enable pop access. u will be taken to some page where u will be asked to sign up for 'yahoo! delivers' (or something like that). choose to sign up. but dont select any of the fields (shopping, enetertainment etc.) and set the frequency to 'once a week'. that way you wont actually recieve any of these newsletters. then pop access will be enabled.
pop server : pop.mail.yahoo.com
smtp server: smtp.mail.yahoo.com

peace out.


----------



## alib_i (Jan 27, 2005)

ever heard of something called a _Search_ Button
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13170&highlight=yahoo+outlook
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13059&highlight=yahoo+outlook
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7813&highlight=yahoo+outlook
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7326&highlight=yahoo+outlook
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4430&highlight=yahoo+outlook
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1574&highlight=yahoo+outlook

-----
alibi


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry & thankx alib_i..........


----------



## svk (Feb 2, 2005)

actually i hace yahoo.co.uk account and it has pop3 facility in it.
So try changin ur location to uk.


----------

